# ACSI Camping Card



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

Are these ACSI cards worth having? We are off shortly for a couple of Months to France and a few other countries mainly wildcamping, using Aires and small sites. Are the sites the ACSI card covers all big commercial sites or are there some smaller ones? I know its only a tenner but I dont want to buy it if I never use it.

Thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldn't go without one! There are restricted times when these can be used, which differs from site to site, but the book tells you when the discounts run from / to. Two nights on one site can pay for the card!

The sites vary between small and larger sites, and especially in France, there are loads of sites listed, so it is a good site finder/guide also.

Many will not accept the card in peak (July/August) times!

In many sites, this card, and/or the Camping Card International is accepted as substitute for you passport - i.e. you do not need to give your passport to the site while staying there.

HTH


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

In Spain, Germany and Italy you can easily pay 25-30 euros per night in low season to stay at camp sites for 2 people with hookup. 

At an ACSI site, with an ACSI card, the most you'll pay is 15 euros. You could therefore recover the cost of joining the first time you use your card.

You know your route, you know where the ACSI sites are from their website. You are the only one in a position to decide whether it will be worth your while.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Will get one right now

do they have the long and lat for a tom tom on?

Im dead chuffed with myself. I just upgraded my ancient TomTom one with a 2GB SD card, downloaded the latest software, spent £60 on a new Map and just navigated to two Aires in Brittany from the "all the Aires book) and all through the office window. I love technology (when it works)

Regards
Barry


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there
They are worth their weight in gold, we travelled through France and down into Span twice -saved a fortune by using the Acsi sites.. advise you get the ACSI -CD program onto laptop... brilliant feature!! Thousands of sites to choose from. Remember many are well established popular sites used by other organisations, but you pay less.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, the ACSI campsite entries include GPS co-ordinates. 

One word of caution: in my experience some camp site operators are unaware of what is included in the fixed price. One wanted to charge me for my dog, and one for a car on the same pitch as my motorhome. If you read the small print you will find both these are included.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have used our quite a bit, and would recommend it, we were on the same sites say adjoining pitches to someone else who was paying 30 euros and we were paying 13 euros including electric.

Also there were some little sites that we went on and although they werent in the book they were showing the acsi symbol, and we either got an euro of or they didnt want to keep our passports but kept that card instead.

Regards
Pat


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

barryd said:


> do they have the long and lat for a tom tom on?


You can download them from Archies Camping They've been updated for 2009.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

To agree with everyone else, the ACSI card is well worth paying for and saves you the money spent after only 3 or 4 nights. We have used it to stay on small municipal sites, as well as slightly larger sites, so the type is varied. In Italy it is particularly useful, as campsites are much more expensive generally than in France, but it was useful in France too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks to all. this is now ordered. Now if I can only get the Aires POI to work on my Tom Tom!!!!

Already posted yet another post in yet another forum about that one.

How did we all cope without forums?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

chalky9 said:


> Yes, the ACSI campsite entries include GPS co-ordinates.
> 
> One word of caution: in my experience some camp site operators are unaware of what is included in the fixed price. One wanted to charge me for my dog, and one for a car on the same pitch as my motorhome. If you read the small print you will find both these are included.


I agree with what you say it is the book but a spanish campsite owner wanted to charge me for my tow car. I took the matter up with Vicarious Books - UK agents for ACSI - and they told me that a tow car is not included despite it being printed in the book that it is allowed. Nevertheless good value for the money.
Ian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We wouldn't be without our ACSI card.

One word of warning, just because a site has an ACSI flag or sign at the entrance doesn't mean they accept the card, just that they have been inspected by ACSI.
Cheers Sid


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We purchased ACSI card and CD last year for a four week trip to France. The sites we used had prices ranging from €25 to €39 per night, we never paid more than €14.

Another aspect is the amount of information on the CD, better than any book I've seen. If you buy the card also buy the book and CD, fantastic value. You can find the nearest ACSI participating campsites to your 
location with a few key strokes of your laptop, together with all the information you need about each site.


----------

